# Black Man Following Doctor's Orders To Walk Around Hospital Arrested For Stealing Iv



## 1QTPie (Jun 27, 2019)

https://newsmaven.io/pinacnews/cops...ested-for-stealing-iv-FYad0bj-fk-An-K4ob3SEQ/








An Illinois man is furious, claiming he was arrested for being hospitalized while black.

An Illinois man with an IV attached to his arm was arrested last week as he took a stroll outside of a hospital.

Freeport police and 24-year-old Shaquille Dukes, the man arrested, agree Dukes had no intention of stealing the IV machine attached to his body.

He was arrested anyway.

Dukes says he was racially profiled by security guards and police officers.

It happened on June 9 after Dukes had been admitted to the FHN Memorial Hospital for double pneumonia and asthma-related symptoms for two days, according to the Journal Standard.

Doctors told Dukes to take a walk with the IV machine as long as he didn't leave hospital grounds.

As he and his brother were on the way to walk back in the hospital doors, a security guard ordered the men to follow him across the street.

That's when things things got ugly.

"He had gotten out of his vehicle and said, 'What are you going to do, steal that and sell it on eBay?'" Dukes told the Journal Standard.

"I told him, 'This machine is pumping fluid into my veins as we speak.'"

After a back and forth exchange, the security guard calls police on Dukes, his brother and another man accompanying him at the hospital.

All three men were arrested, despite their story.

Police informed Dukes he was being arrested for attempted theft since he was off of hospital property in possession of medical equipment.

But Dukes and the other two men say they only left the property when the security guard told them to follow his vehicle and were headed back indoors when he approached them.

After being cuffed and arrested, Dukes said his asthma inhaler was taken from him and that police ignored his medical distress as he was being taken to the jail for booking.

He also passed out and suffered a seizure inside the vehicle he was being transported in, but was later given back his inhaler after he regained consciousness.

Last week, Dukes posted videos of the incident to his Facebook page last week, along with his version of events.

_Come to Freeport on Vacation and leave on Probation. This is truly one of the most racist cities in America. I was admitted into the hospital for double pneumonia, after receiving doctors orders to walk around, I was stopped by an overzealous, racist, security officer, who claimed that I "was trying to leave the hospital to sell the IV equipment on eBay". After a brief conversation, the guard called the police, I was advised by Sgt. Jeff Zalaznik, badge number 116, that I was being arrested for attempted theft, of the IV equipment that was clearly attached to my arm.

 My brother was arrested, and then me. Under the direction of Sgt Zalaznik, officers stood by and watched while my IV was removed on the sidewalk, and it was NOT by a doctor. I told the Sgt I was being treated for pneumonia and asthma, and his words were "I don't care why you're here, you're going to jail". They took my rescue inhaler and began to transport me to the city lockup, while in transit I began to have a seizure, and subsequently am asthma attack, I pleaded with officers for almost 4 minutes to retrieve my inhaler from the transporting officer, and finally, when I became unresponsive, it miraculously appeared. I make this post not for pity, but as a beacon of hope for all black and brown minorities dealing with the City of Freeport, we do not have to take this **** any longer! 

_
I've shared contact info for a great attorney who is ready and willing to intervene. This ends today, anyone who sees this, and has been served an injustice or was a victim of a crime initiated by Freeport PD, please reach out.

This week, he filed a racial profiling complaint with the city of Freeport and says he feels the incident would not have occurred if he were a white patient.

The Freeport Police Department issued a statement this week, announcing an internal affairs into the matter has been launched and is urging the public not to rush to judgement until all the facts are in.

The hospital is refusing to comment.

All three videos posted to Dukes' Facebook page can be seen below.


----------



## frida1980 (Jun 27, 2019)

Sue the police and the hospital. They are responsible for the actions of their employee. He could’ve died. This is so unbelievable that someone would look at a man in a hospital gown and an IV in his arm and not realize he was a patient. YT people are monsters.


----------



## 1QTPie (Jun 27, 2019)

The security guard was really feeling himself. Why did he want them to come across the street?   And the police, why do they always escalate instead of using their brains?


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 27, 2019)

Smh. I don't even know what to say at this point. At least he didn't get shot? At least he didn't die? I got nothing. Nothing but anger.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Jun 27, 2019)

I thought for sure this would be satire before I clicked on the thread.  I just don’t even know what to say.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 27, 2019)

1QTPie said:


> *The security guard was really feeling himself. Why did he want them to come across the street?*   And the police, why do they always escalate instead of using their brains?


Because the security guard was setting them up.  They were already told by the doctors not to leave the grounds and the security guard got them to do the opposite because he knew what the police would do.  I'm guesstimating that some other black folks are going to come forward and say this happened before. 

The police escalate up to ridiculous because the winds of this nation have blown in the direction of  "keep a foot in a ninja  " 1950's MAGA style.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 27, 2019)

frida1980 said:


> *Sue the police* and the hospital. They are responsible for the actions of their employee. He could’ve died. This is so unbelievable that someone would look at a man in a hospital gown and an IV in his arm and not realize he was a patient. YT people are monsters.


Suing the police is just suing yourself as it's taxpayer money received.  The police feel no repercussions other than they have to write us all more tickets to pay for their new cars and salary increases.    So everybody but cops get screwed by those lawsuits.


----------



## Laela (Jun 27, 2019)

I thought this was a joke...  these cops are getting crazier by the minute! Sue the city, the hospital, police..everyone.
When these cities start getting tired of all these lawsuits, they'll start finding ways to address their police forces.


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm starting to believe these governments are hiring stupid cops intentionally. Why? They are more obedient than the ones who can think for themselves.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 28, 2019)

1QTPie said:


> The security guard was really feeling himself. Why did he want them to come across the street? *And the police, why do they always escalate instead of using their brains?*



Because police officers are not chosen because of their brain power.  In fact, in most large cities, when they are evaluating potential police officers, those with higher IQ's are the first to get dismissed.  Smart people are harder to control and most police departments want officers that can be controlled.


----------



## Miss_Luna (Jun 28, 2019)

The security guard is probably hired by a separate company that is contracted with the hospital. 

Sue the security company, sue the hospital for hiring the securing company, sue the security guard, all for attempted assault/putting his life in danger, I don't know what the exact charges will be. All private industries that are willing to settle.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Jun 28, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Because police officers are not chosen because of their brain power.  In fact, in most large cities, when they are evaluating potential police officers, those with higher IQ's are the first to get dismissed.  Smart people are harder to control and most police departments want officers that can be controlled.



Often they are hired straight out of high school.  My sister said that a lot of them have undiagnosed issues like ADHD that make them prone to impulsive behaviors.

How much can you sell an IV for?


----------



## LdyKamz (Jun 28, 2019)

A white security guard asks me to follow him across the street, away from the hospital where I'm being treated and I'm right near the entrance? Nah, I would have started screaming body murder and ran right inside. Adults still get kidnapped and that would have been the first thing on my mind. I would have been like why this white man trying to get me off hospital grounds? So he could beat and kill me and say I attacked him outside of view of cameras. No!

And those cops? I have no hope for any of them anymore. It's getting harder and harder for their stupidity to surprise me.


----------



## chocolat79 (Jun 28, 2019)

This is ridiculous.


----------

